# Phasianus colchicus



## rdabpenman (Feb 28, 2013)

Feathers that I cast in Polyester Resin, turned, sanded to 400x, buffed with extra fine steel wool and polished with Huts Ultra Gloss.
Dressed up in a Black Titanium/Titanium Gold Elegant Beauty.

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/9A.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/9.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/1-BlackTitaniumTitaniumGoldCustom.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/1C-BlackTitaniumTitaniumGoldCustom.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/1B-BlackTitaniumTitaniumGoldCustom.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/1A-BlackTitaniumTitaniumGoldCustom.jpg


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 28, 2013)

Very nice and a perfect shape for the hardware. Do I recognize that as the Ring Neck?


----------



## LoneStar (Feb 28, 2013)

Very nice !


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Mar 1, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## rdabpenman (Mar 1, 2013)

I haven't Joe, but shouldn't be any different than casting feathers.

Les


----------



## Vern Tator (Mar 1, 2013)

Great looking pen. I turned a couple of that style last month. I probably won't turn any more, they look great, but they slip around in my grip, bummer.


----------



## rdabpenman (Mar 2, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> rdabpenman said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't Joe, but shouldn't be any different than casting feathers.
> ...



Thanks for the offer Joe, but butterflies and dragon wing s are not my thing.

Les


----------



## longbeard (Mar 2, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> rdabpenman said:
> 
> 
> > Joe Rebuild said:
> ...



Thats funny right there :rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## rdabpenman (Mar 3, 2013)

longbeard said:


> Joe Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> > rdabpenman said:
> ...



I thought you lived in Virginia, not Texas?
:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:

les


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 3, 2013)

rdabpenman said:


> longbeard said:
> 
> 
> > Joe Rebuild said:
> ...



Nah the giveaway is the "shotgun" If he would've said "pistol or rifle" then Texas" :rotflmao3:


----------

